# Door headers on non-loadbearing walls?



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Just a 2x4 box header. Something to nail your sheetrock and trim to.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

That's what I needed to know, Thanks Ron!

DM


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I totally agree that 2X4s is all that is needed but the inspector wouldn't pass that when I was building. There was a lot of things I didn't agree with the inspector either and that was one of them.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

INTERIOR walls? Over the bathroom doors??? really..... huh. 
I guess I need to know CODE on it then, just to be sure. Can anyone quote it?

Thanks!

DM


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Not the 2006 or 2009, but google the code number of this 2003: 
http://resourcecenter.pnl.gov/cocoon/morf/ResourceCenter/article/125

Gary


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

IRC 2000 and 2003, Section R602.7.2

Nonbearing walls. Load-bearing headers are not required in interior or exterior nonbearing walls. A single, flat 2-inch-by-4-inch (51 mm by 102 mm) member may be used as a header in interior or exterior nonbearing walls for openings up to 8 feet (2438 mm) in width if the vertical distance to the parallel nailing surface above is not more than 24 inches (610 mm). For such nonbearing headers, no cripples or blocking is required above the header.


Thanks Gary, you're the best at finding these darn things! 
If he says anything about it, I'll have this sucker MEMORIZED to recite to him! LOL

DM


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Well I just told on myself as to how long it has been since I was building, 10 years ago.


----------

